# Woodburning Kits



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a basic beginner wood burning kit from Micheal's I have out grown it and am looking to get a good kit. Not sure where to go. There are a ton of them. What should I look for and what brands are good?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I went down the same exact road and ended up with the Burnmaster Eagle.
Two pens, ten extra tips, 130 watts, Made In America, three year no hassle warranty.

So far, it has greatly exceeded my expectations.
I recently burned a long vine and leaves with a songbird onto a Seagull guitar for a lady, went well. I can work easily for two hours without any problems. (My back starts to give out before the hand and burner). I especially like the slightly larger padding on the handles, it works great for my hands and allows a light touch. It comes with adapters for other pens, although you might have to think in terms of lower heats and be careful not to burn out the other pen manufacturers units.

Lots of people will talk about the Colwood, and other brands, but for me the Burnmaster is about top of the line if you are serious and thinking of doing a lot of woodburning.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I am very intrigued with this topic, as well. Thanks for bringing it up, and for the first reply and any others that follow!
Also, couldn't you purchase a second pen, so it could be ready with a different tip, and to use it you'd unplug the first and plug in the second one, and be ready to go quickly?

I'd like to read something about the advantages of having a two port unit? I think you can only use one burning pen at a time - right?

Thanks for clarifying how these advanced type woodturning sets are used. I think I want one, but I don't know all about them and at circa $300, I want more understanding.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't offer you any personal advice because I am in the same boat as you are. I have had a lot of fun with the Walnut Hollow style burners, but I am not going to get much better without going to something with a more reliable heat range.

Colwood, Burnmaster, and Razertip are the most commonly recommended ones. From what I have seen the Burnmaster will take Razertip pens. I assume the reverse it probably true too.

There is another unit called an Optima 1. Don't know much on it, but it is what Mike Peace uses for adding burning to turned projects. I have gotten a lot of good woodturning advice from his channel so I am inclined to look at what he uses for burning as well. Visually the Optima looks like it has the same connector the Burnmaster and Razertip use.

Good luck and when you pull the trigger let us know what you picked.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Grizzly has the T28181 on sale for $139.95, regular price $159.95, It's the Peter Child Pyrography Machine.


----------

